# My first infra red shots - cabin and hills



## Flatland2D (Feb 2, 2008)

Just got my infra red filter in and these are the best two I got today. What do you guys think? I think the trees in #1 might need to be worked on. They are a little too bright that they wash out some detail. Both shots were taken near sunset.

1.






2.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow those shots are great. Granted I don't know much about infra red. But wow.. 
I agree the trees in number 1 need to be toned down a bit. But other than that they are gorgeous!


----------



## Flatland2D (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.  I took a few more today that I will post when I get around to working on them.


----------



## ToddB (Feb 2, 2008)

gone already?!?


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 2, 2008)

?! Whats gone already? The pics are still there.


----------



## Flatland2D (Feb 3, 2008)

Here are the new pictures. I think the shutter speeds on these were all around 10 seconds. Still trying to figure this out.

3. What do you think of this one compositionally? I kind of like it, but I don't know that it's following any of the "rules". I was hurting for a wider angle lens. That's the next big purchase on my list.





4. My neighbor's house





5. Just a sycamore tree






Any CC appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 3, 2008)

I think #3 is great, the diagonal lines keep the eyes moving all around the photo instead of keeping them on one spot. Very interesting, and very well done.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 3, 2008)

Very cool!

I think I am gonna go buy a filter.

Pardon my ignorance...When is the best time to shoot with these?


----------



## ToddB (Feb 3, 2008)

Now I see them.  Last night I was getting the red X of dispair.

These are great photos.  Once I get a little more experience under my belt, I'm going to give IR a try.


----------



## Flatland2D (Feb 4, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I think I am gonna go buy a filter.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...When is the best time to shoot with these?



I can't find a source, but I seem to remember reading that there's a lot of IR light at sunrise and sunset.  However, the IR filters are essentially black, blocking all visible light.  Really bright light in the middle of a sunny day would help with exposures.  The shot of the dam (#3) was done at 20sec., f5.6, ISO100.

I've been using this filter a lot in the past few days.  The best subjects for IR are lush, green plants and the sky.  It's not necessarily the color green in the plants, but they way they reflect IR light that makes them look white.  The sky comes out very dark, but clouds reflect IR very well so you can get a very contrasty sky.   I'm waiting for spring to roll around so a lot of the trees get their leaves back, and that perfect cotton cloud day.

http://dpfwiw.com/ir.htm - This is a pretty good read if you're thinking about buying a filter to do some IR work.  Most importantly, check that your camera's sensor can see IR light (described in the article).  Most cameras have a filter on the sensor that blocks IR light, and the amount that gets blocked can be a little or a lot depending on the camera.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Feb 9, 2008)

from the first ones to the second batch...good learning curve. I cant wait to see more.


----------



## bradster76 (Mar 19, 2008)

IR is fun, and serves TONS of purposes and uses. I like the ones you took, very good use and skill there. The subjects are in good place as well. IR is very effective in capturing details in old drains and tunnels. And for ghost hunting. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Apr 1, 2008)

Those aren't what I'd expect from infrared, is this digital infrared?


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 1, 2008)

yes its digital, he shoots with an a100. whats different about film infrared besides the halation? 


also, flatland- how do you go about focusing? just guess and check? Thats what i've been doing, but its just a pain to have to refocus every time i take a picture of a new thing (unless they're the same focal length)


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 2, 2008)

Focus first with camera on tripod, switch AF off attach filter and shoot. H


----------



## Steph (Apr 2, 2008)

Flash Harry said:


> Focus first with camera on tripod, switch AF off attach filter and shoot. H


 
But I thought IR light did not focus in the same plane as visible light. Isn't that why there is a red index on older prime lenses: to focus for IR?


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 2, 2008)

Steph said:


> But I thought IR light did not focus in the same plane as visible light. Isn't that why there is a red index on older prime lenses: to focus for IR?



correct. The camera can even focus with the filter on, but its always blurry.


unless i'm doing it wrong...


----------



## snapclick (Apr 6, 2008)

i like the first photo! There must be something going on inside that house! I like the spot. I think it would look better in colored:l


----------

